# Replacing Look Head Fit system on 595 with normal integrated headset???



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone successful at doing this? I'm interested, but don't know if it's possible. I searched and read that it might be possible, but it wasn't confirmed either way.

I cut my steerer down to what Look recommends, allowing for a single 10mm spacer above the head fit cap. The Look manual says this 10mm spacer is there for clearance when adjusting the head fit cap with the Shimano BB tool. Is this really necessary though? If I can't install a normal integrated headset I'd like to at least get rid of that single 10mm spacer.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm surprised there aren't more responses here. I can offer one thing - when I bought my 585, they guy in the shop told me the inside of the head tube is threaded on Looks made for Headfit headsets. It's a substantially different system. Not sure if that helps at all.

If you skim the Look bike photos thread I'll bet you find some bikes that have been set up with no spacers between the headset and the stem.


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

I was surprised too, considering this is the Look sub-forum and all.

I know the fork steerer is shaped differently (it's not circular), but I haven't taken apart the headset assembly to see if there's a difference inside the actual head tube.

I don't want to complicate things, so if it's not meant to have a normal integrated headset then I can live with the Head Fit system. I'll probably just cut off the last 10mm from the steerer and call it good.

How necessary is the 10mm spacer between the head fit cap and the stem for "proper tool clearance?" I've never had to adjust the head fit cap so I wouldn't know how crucial that spacer is. It seems that if I have to make any adjustments or disassemble the headset I could easily remove the stem before doing so. Then clearance shouldn't be an issue. I have a feeling that Look just recommends it to keep people from accidentally cutting off too much steerer tube.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Is nt the recommended spacer a 5mm one? it is in the 585 and 595 manual.

You dont need a spacer at all, it depends on the thickness of the BB tool you use to adjust it + if you ever changed stems to one of a different height you might be glad of the extra steerer length.

the threaded collar fits over the fork steerer, backs up against the cir clip and is no part of the headtube.

I believe you could get a std headset to fit as the bearings are the same diameter BUT the inside of the fork steerer is too small for a carbon compatable starnut to fit, so that would be the limiting factor.


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahh yes, forgot about the compression plug/starnut issue.

I'm pretty sure my manual says 10mm, but I'll have to check when I go home. Maybe it was 5mm though and I just decided to keep a 10mm spacer just in case.


----------

